

Introducing Wikia Evolution  - prakash
http://search.wikia.com/blog/2008/08/06/introducing-wikia-evolution/

======
unalone
The first thought I had seeing that was "Man, that looks just like
StumbleUpon." Probably not the best comparison to make.

~~~
ecommercematt
Some of the methods are similar, although the goals are quite different.

------
sysop073
I can't find the story I read it in now, but I thought Google was working on a
similar thing for Google search results

~~~
ecommercematt
You might be referring to this, or a similar article:

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/16/is-this-the-future-
of-s...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/16/is-this-the-future-of-search/)

And here's Wikia's reaction to that story:

[http://search.wikia.com/blog/2008/07/17/google-tries-to-
copy...](http://search.wikia.com/blog/2008/07/17/google-tries-to-copy-wikia-
search-but-misses-the-point/)

~~~
sysop073
Thanks, that was the article

